# Gotta Luv the V



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Some pic's from a couple weeks ago stacking with The Boss.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice Truck!!!!!!!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

02DURAMAX;707966 said:


> Nice Truck!!!!!!!


LOL....I like yours too, wish I had your motor! Personally I like the style of our year Chev's. I'm still not quite so sure on the NBS.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

looks like an angel in the snow pile


----------



## ChevyHDkid45 (Nov 30, 2008)

Millsaps love the truck. As soon as i saw your wheels and tires had to get a pair. This is what my truck looked like this past summer. I recently got a sho me lightbar nerf bars and backup lights on the back rack. Im also about half hour 45 min south of you in minnetonka excelsior area. i go through elk river on the way up to my cabin almost every other week.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

love the look of that chevy even tho im gettin a new 350 with a diesel just more cumfortable with the solid axel but still great pics ready for the snow today


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

ChevyHDkid45;708097 said:


> Millsaps love the truck. As soon as i saw your wheels and tires had to get a pair. This is what my truck looked like this past summer. I recently got a sho me lightbar nerf bars and backup lights on the back rack. Im also about half hour 45 min south of you in minnetonka excelsior area. i go through elk river on the way up to my cabin almost every other week.


Looking GOOD MAN!!! You have great taste! Did you put on chrome or black nerfs?



albhb3;708151 said:


> love the look of that chevy even tho im gettin a new 350 with a diesel just more cumfortable with the solid axel but still great pics ready for the snow today


Snow....what snow??? I was ready for it but never happened up here, kind of good in a way since I was down at the convention center at the MN Green Expo for most of the day.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

they f*cked it up again what can i say


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah the Boss V rules! You should have got a Dodge though. Just kidding! Truck looks cool.


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

ChevyHDkid45;708097 said:


> Millsaps love the truck. As soon as i saw your wheels and tires had to get a pair. This is what my truck looked like this past summer. I recently got a sho me lightbar nerf bars and backup lights on the back rack. Im also about half hour 45 min south of you in minnetonka excelsior area. i go through elk river on the way up to my cabin almost every other week.


What kind of wheels are those, and what size are the wheels and tires?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

IA snoman;708817 said:


> What kind of wheels are those, and what size are the wheels and tires?


I've got mine for sale. I'll tell ya what they are if you buy 'em. Their 18X9 w/285's


----------



## ChevyHDkid45 (Nov 30, 2008)

Stainless I wasnt sure if the black ones were going to rust or not.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

ChevyHDkid45;708886 said:


> Stainless I wasnt sure if the black ones were going to rust or not.


Cool...I had chrome before and they lasted about a year and started to rust so I got the black ones. I had these for about 4 yrs now and not a sign of rust. The trick is spray them with under coating first before you put 'em on. Although you can only do this with black.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

i broke my plow doing that the other day lol


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Plow!!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

riverwalkland;708932 said:


> i broke my plow doing that the other day lol


If you would have bought a BOSS you wouldn't have had that problem!  J/K, I was very tempted at getting the same plow you run but dealer support was the deal breaker for me.



Supper Grassy;709206 said:


> Nice Plow!!


Thanks!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice set-up!


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah my dealer is amazing. The day I broke the plow I drove in and they had a fully booked schedule for 2-3 weeks, and I came back 2 hours later after leaving the plow and it was all fixed. The guy did ask if I was stacking a lot of snow and I had to admit I pile it over the roof of the truck when I can because I sometimes don't have much room to put it. He did say they can do that, but it cuts the life of the plow down, and I guess he was right. I'd rather have a boss or a new sno-way v because they have one 1 center pivot point but I'd feel like I was cheating on a spouse if I went to another mechanic to buy another brand.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

great pics...


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

J&R Landscaping;719049 said:


> Nice set-up!





BladeScape;720608 said:


> great pics...


Thanx......


----------



## dfj73 (Jan 18, 2009)

I love my Fisher E-Z vee I can push a ton of snow in a in one area. I plow for the town and a few cul-de-sac's and makes it so much easier. I put straight blades to shame when it comes to that and also opening up roads with heavy snow too. I have a 02 Duramax extra cab and wouldn't trade it for anything. I am new here but I will try and get some pics.


----------

